# Porting wintv-HVR 1600 Drivers



## mfahey (Jun 17, 2009)

Any chance these drivers will get ported in the future?

http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Cx18 

They are the linux drivers for the Hauppauge wintv-hvr1600 tuner card. 

Can anyone point me in the right direction to start porting it myself? im willing to give it a shot, have programming experience.

Late.


----------



## Oko (Jun 17, 2009)

mfahey said:
			
		

> Any chance these drivers will get ported in the future?


No, there is 0% chance that Linux driver will be ported to BSD since it is different operating system. That is like asking can you put your new Ford engine into my new MIG-33 and expect it to fly.





> Can anyone point me in the right direction to start porting it myself? im willing to give it a shot, have programming experience.
> 
> Late.


Perhaps there are some chances (0.0001%) that somebody like you sits down and write a driver for FreeBSD. Get the documentation first from  the manufacturer. Read through it carefully. Sit down and hack.I also notice that there is some firmware (binary blob) necessary for that driver to work. If it is a real firmware (a code that gets injected into the device at start) than it would be OS independent. If it is peace of close source code written by manufacturer which is required for the driver to compile on Linux than the manufacturer has to write a new code for FreeBSD or even better release the documentation which will 
enable FreeBSD people to write that peace of code.


----------



## mfahey (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for being a troll on this thread. In many cases software is FIRST made for linux then someone running BSD ports the code or writes their own to work with freebsd. Hence the ports collection (Ported Application).


----------



## richardpl (Jun 18, 2009)

mfahey said:
			
		

> In many cases software is first made for linux then someone running bsd ports the code or writes their own to work with freebsd. Hence the ports collection (ported application).


rotfl


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jun 18, 2009)

eeehhhh Oko tends to know what he's talking about.


----------

